# Whats up with Ten Shin?



## papheteer (Jan 19, 2014)

Has anyone heard from him lately? I have sent him 6 emails, no replies. 

Back in may, i ordered about 13 plants from him. Very small but thats coz i ordered A sizes. I was pretty satisfied with them except for 2 thats clearly not gonna make it. Almost no roots and the leaves looked like theyre getting smaller. I told him about it right away and he said try and grow them till October when hes back in Canada. And he told me to email him then to know how theyre doing. I was hoping he would replace them. Emailed him in october and i didnt get any reply. Been emailing him since and so far nada. I simple "no, i am not replacing those plants" would do. 

Out of the 13 plants i got from him only 4 are doing well. The rest are doing nothing. The 2 weak ones have been thrown a while ago.

For 20 bucks a plant, I could have bought plants from clouds or forest view thats 2-3 times the size. Plants that would surely make it. Lesson learned.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2014)

I learned the same lesson.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 19, 2014)

They were at the NJOS show this weekend. I bought a dend senile in bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 20, 2014)

I have not heard fro them but I had the same experienc. I only have one plant left out of five or six I bought.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2014)

I spoke to Matt, he said he had been sick and busy. My advice would be to go thru Clouds. Lesson learned X 40 plants!


----------



## Justin (Jan 20, 2014)

my seedlngs diied too. they were nice little seedlings but the importation was too tough on them. i would buy the bigger sized plants next time.


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2014)

I think I was only up to 12 or so plants, but have only lost a few.

I still have 4 of 5 papuanum too!!


----------



## papheteer (Jan 20, 2014)

If I got special plants like anitum or thaianum, thing I could only get from him, then I wouldn't feel so bad. But I just got typical parvi crosses! Things local vendors have.


----------



## naoki (Jan 20, 2014)

It's too bad that your lost quite a few plants... I think their A-size is smaller than what we usually get as seedlings in the domestic order, but I think their plants are pretty healthy. Matt recognizes the small size of their A-size, and usually recommend to go with the larger size, though. Their price matches with the smaller size, too.

I do agree that the acclimation seems to take much longer (at least to me). Some of them didn't do anything for a year, but most started to grow after 4-5 months. I have lost 3 out of 19 (from 2012 and 2013 Shore Orchid Fest.), which is slightly higher fail rate than domestic orders.

Rick, it is probably difficult to tell until they flower, but do your papuanum look like the real one? I was considering of getting it, too (but I decided to see if I can grow violascens and mastersianum at first).


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2014)

Most of the crosses I got were only available as size A, The larger ones are stil alive. I will probably get more from Ten Shin but only the larger sizes, or take extra, extra special care. .


----------



## Dido (Jan 21, 2014)

had the same problem with other asian seedlings. 
mainly no roots, and hard to keep alive. 
This is why I order only big once. 

But watch some of the vendor sell big once only as bloomed plant. 
So you got a plant for a high price which they are sorrted already out. 
The last time I told them I only want not bloomed once. 
And the first flower was more then great. 
He charged 10E extra per plant for that....
1 blasted the bud, and is getting 3 new growth, so next time. 

But I only will buy seedlings again, when they are really good price, or I cannot get them here in good quality.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy ending to this story. I emailed Matt again today and he replied and agreed to replace the weak plants!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2016)

Cool. I have his new catalog.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2016)

I got some plants from them in person at our 2014 MAOC and they are doing great.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 6, 2016)

Eric can you email me the new preorder list?


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2016)

me too


----------



## troy (Jan 6, 2016)

I will only be ordering ferrianums from dave sarkowski


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2016)

Chicago Chad said:


> Eric can you email me the new preorder list?


Sure, what's your email start with?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 6, 2016)

toplantme


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2016)

Done. I started to to copy and paste the columns into an Excel sheet to fix them, i can't find it now.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks, got it


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 6, 2016)

Did you notice that because they are offering a 10% discount for pre-orders that all the prices have been raised on the price list. That sort of upset me. That being said I pre-ordered some seedlings from them and picked them up at Parkside in, I think it was July. One has bloomed, one is in spike and the smallest one maybe dying but is putting up a flower. All of them are doing fine except for the one. Don't bother buying the A size as you are just wasting your money. I bought b,c, and one d size. On the side of this desk I even have a tentative order but don't think I'm ready spend that much money. Donna is great about orchids, however when I handed over the very large amount of cash to them at Parkside, she did give me the evil eye. We both felt much better about it once I had them home and potted up. They didn't look like too much when they were bare rooted.


----------



## bulolo (Jan 6, 2016)

Is this a grower that will ship plants to you once the get them into the US when the grower comes for a show? Sorry I'm a newbie.....
NYEric would you mind sending me the list too?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 6, 2016)

bulolo said:


> Is this a grower that will ship plants to you once the get them into the US when the grower comes for a show? Sorry I'm a newbie.....
> NYEric would you mind sending me the list too?



Yes, that is the deal, but beware they are small. They almost are at the smallest size in the range. Lets say, it says 7 to 12 c.m, don't be surprised if they are 5 c.m. leaf spans. Just know that going in because they do have plants not often seen here, and the price will reflect that. My last order cost over $600 which is easy to spend with them. Last order, all of the plants had good roots. He left a couple of plants home saying they weren't good enough to put in my order. True or not who knows, maybe they learned their lesson maybe my order was just incomplete.


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 6, 2016)

Bob, You are addicted. Go to a AOS meeting in Cali like I did and you will be cured.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2016)

bulolo said:


> Is this a grower that will ship plants to you once the get them into the US when the grower comes for a show? Sorry I'm a newbie.....
> NYEric would you mind sending me the list too?


PM me your email address. I have the flask list an s may be able to dig up the seedling list from a couple years ago. They will be in the NE USA January 15. Do not order the smallest size stuff!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2016)

I have never had any issues with hid plants. 
Living things can go wrong fast for variety of reasons. The way I see it, plants that are in good conditions at the time of purchase is what you pay for. 
Some plants might be genetically weak or fail to adapt to a different frirkn conditions, but I don't see these as vendor's responsibility.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 10, 2016)

I asked for him to replace 2 plants that were very weak with almost no roots when I received them. I would never complain about a plant that dies under my care if I received it in perfect condition.

I don't think any vendor would agree to replace any plant under that situation.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 10, 2016)

That's what I said. 
Bad plants at the time of purchase, of course, the vendor must refund or replace with good plants.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 10, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> That's what I said.
> Bad plants at the time of purchase, of course, the vendor must refund or replace with good plants.



I ended up ordering more. But this time around just the bigger sizes.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 10, 2016)

Bigger ones are usually safer I would think as well.
Plus, Matt has a great price for plants, so why not get the bigger ones so one might see flowers sooner? 

I'm not going to the show next week. Part of me says, just go and have a look, but I know I will buy a bunch of stuff. I am in the process of sorting things out again, but even if I dump out 20 plants, it makes no difference. 
That's how bad it is. hahaha


----------



## papheteer (Jan 11, 2016)

Haha! Good prices for you guys. For us, with our CAD, not so good!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2016)

Neal, I thought Matt said next week but North Jersey OS show is in Feb. What show is next week?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 11, 2016)

Eric, Isn't the North Jersey Show this Friday, Sat. and Sunday?


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 11, 2016)

Bob in Albany said:


> Eric, Isn't the North Jersey Show this Friday, Sat. and Sunday?



Yup!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow! Thanks.


----------



## PaphLover (Mar 29, 2016)

I bought a bunch of plants from Matt at our show (including a pre-order). Paphs, phals, angraecums…the phal tetraspis 'C1' I received is absolutely gorgeous. Every leaf is naturally glossy without a single blemish! Not a mushy root tip to be found and several root nubbins emerging. I'd say it's the nicest looking plant I've ever bought. I made sure to tell him so. 

I did get all blooming size plants though, so I understand that this will certainly make a difference in their vitality when shipped. All the plants I received were in excellent condition. Had only to trim some roots and as previously stated, some I didn't have to trim any. 

He did mention they'd had snow for the first(?) time and that had caused some issues with his plants, but I was extremely happy with my picks. Only one in my pre-order was missing due to the cold snap. A phal pantherina, which he said he'd bring in the fall when he's back.

He was great to deal with too. Friendly and willing to chat about his plants. (Sheesh! You'd think I was getting paid.)


----------



## troy (Mar 29, 2016)

My experience with ten shin is 2 A size plants, 1st plant $45.00 s gratrix x hangianum, growing new roots. 2nd plant $15.00 hung sheng eagle x sandy not going to make it, everything else great, 2014 bought leucochilum B size from table sales soon gonna bloom


----------

